# Bertie - 2 year old Parsons Jack Russell Terrier



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Bertie is a very affectionate 2 year old Parsons Jack Russell Terrier boy, looking for an experienced home that can help show him how wonderful the world really is.


























Bertie is a very fearful little man. He needs a quiet home without lots of comings and goings and with no children or teenagers as he finds them too scary. He finds new people generally quite scary and he needs to learn to trust people in his own time and to have good associations with people built so he can learn there is nothing to fear and therefore no need to run, hide or to bark at them.

His new home ideally needs to be away from main traffic or with someone who has another dog and can drive them too and from quiet places to walk, at least in the early stages as he finds traffic and busy places scary tool. He finds travelling a little worrying too but is much happier when he is with other dogs he knows.

He ideally needs someone who understands about fearful dogs and will not push him or put him in siutations where he might react wherever possible. Someone who will give him time to de-stress and adjust to a move which will be stressful for him, and really not push him too much or ask much of him straight away.

Once he has settled and gets used to his surroundings he will need someone who will be prepared to introduce things and start working on his fears very slowly and making good associations with the things that worry him. He is a very bright and loving boy once he trusts you and will return the work put in tenfold. He is the kind of doggie that will make his owner the centre of his world.










He does love the company of resident dogs and ideally a home with another dog would be great for him. He is happy to share his toys with other dogs and shows no food aggression. He can be reactive towards other dogs while out on a lead.

He is a very sweet little man that loves being in the company of his owner. As is typical of stressy and fearful little dogs, when he bonds he bonds very strongly and can then find being left a little stressful to start with, though again when he settles and feels safe this can be built up without problems.

In his fosterer's words: "He is the sweetest dog you will ever meet. Off lead he is a different dog and an absolute joy to walk plus his recall is fantastic."

This little lad just needs a chance to have his own person to love him and show him that the world isn't such a scary place after all.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Bertie has been neutered, vaccinated and micro chipped. He is currently on foster in Rhondda Cynon Taff in South Wales but we re home across the UK.

If you feel you can offer Bertie the special place he so needs, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions at all, please do ask


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Today I took pat and Bertie for a walk Bertie was really good with Both my dogs which was really good we met lots of dogs and poor Bertie found this very scary but we worked through it and by the end of our walk he had stopped being so frightened of strange dogs. I am positive in 2 weeks he will be feeling happier about Traffic as well he is such a sweet heart he deserves to live his life without fear...


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful Bertie is still waiting for a special home to help show him that the world isn't as scary as he thinks. He is such a wonderful boy and incredibly affectionate - he really deserves to be given a chance - can you help Bertie?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Our beautiful Bertie JRT has finally found his perfect forever home &#9829; We wish him and his new family all the best


----------

